# Self employed but want to move to Dubai



## Anon2198 (Jan 25, 2021)

If a self employed contactor in the UK with UK clients wanted to move to Dubai for the tax benefits, how hard would it be to get a visa to live in Dubai and setup a company to invoice UK clients?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Its easy and straightforward to setup a company in the UAE.
However - just because your company is based in the UAE - you might not escape the clutches of UK taxation - as you need to ensure that you are non-resident for tax purposes.
cheers
steve


----------



## Anon2198 (Jan 25, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Its easy and straightforward to setup a company in the UAE.
> However - just because your company is based in the UAE - you might not escape the clutches of UK taxation - as you need to ensure that you are non-resident for tax purposes.
> cheers
> steve


I have no ties in the UK. I want to get a resident visa and live in Dubai full time. I would have no residence in the UK and might vist London for a week once a year.

Is it easy and straight forward to get residency in the UAE too?

Thanks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Anon2198 said:


> I have no ties in the UK. I want to get a resident visa and live in Dubai full time. I would have no residence in the UK and might vist London for a week once a year.
> 
> Is it easy and straight forward to get residency in the UAE too?
> 
> Thanks


something that may be of interest








Work remotely from Dubai | Business in Dubai


Do you want to mix business with pleasure in Dubai? With a new one-year virtual working programme, you can live and work by the beach.




www.visitdubai.com


----------

